# No hay de qué



## kim63

Hi all,

Our Spanish teacher taught us this phrase is used sometimes in place of "de nada". I'm embarrased to say, though, when I've tried it out occasionally, it makes people chuckle. I'm sorry to sound clueless, but I am. I don't use it in formal settings or anything. I've been told my pronounciation is pretty good so hopefully it doesn't sound like anything obscene when I am saying it.

Thanks for any insight,


----------



## MeL 07

I don´t think this can sound as something obscene... In Argentina we use it as well as "no hay *por* qué"... It is the same (de nada, no hay por qué). Maybe you can try with that one....

It really means you are telling the other person that you don´t need a "thank you", there is not a reason (por qué)... But it is polite in my country...

Hope it helps you!! 

Please check my English.


----------



## Fernita

Hi, Kim!

Here in Argentina, we use "No hay de qué" very often in place of "de nada". But I don't know if it's used in other countries as often as here.
Regards,
Fernita


----------



## Jorge Jodra

*Hello!*

*No hay de qué.* It's a perfect answer similar to you're welcome/not at all/ my pleasure...
I don't think in Spain people could understand a different thing


----------



## rocstar

Hi kim63.
Your teacher is right*. De nada. No hay de qué*. are common answers, I don't know why people laugh.

There was a mexican comedian "chespirito", who would continue the answer with - No hay de queso. (Queso means cheese, it's a game of words in Spanish).
Rocstar.


----------



## kim63

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate your feedback. I'm always looking for different phrases other than the standard ones, and you can imagine how careful I want to be with that, though.


----------



## Fernita

¡No hay de qué, Kim!


----------



## kim63

Ud. es muy amable.


----------



## Harmattan

Kim,

En este caso, mejor un simple "muy amable". La frase "Usted es muy amable" suena a extranjero (en todo caso, un español diría "Es usted muy amable").

Te recomiendo un libro: "La tesis de Nancy", de Ramón J. Sender. Te vas a ver reflejada (en el buen sentido)


----------



## zumac

I was wondering who these people are that chuckled when you said it. Perhaps they were also studying Spanish and had never heard it before. I doubt very much if a native Spanish speaker would chuckle at this expression.

Saludos.


----------



## mullet57

I use “No hay de qué” with my Cost Rican friends all the time. Mainly because I like the sound of it. They almost always use “de nada”. At times they will chuckle because they know that I’ just trying to use different words. I also use "bolígrafo" and "espejuelos" just because I like the way the words sound. The Ticos will often chuckle when I use these words.


----------



## zumac

mullet57 said:


> I use “No hay de qué” with my Cost Rican friends all the time. Mainly because I like the sound of it. They almost always use “de nada”. At times they will chuckle because they know that I’ just trying to use different words. I also use "bolígrafo" and "espejuelos" just because I like the way the words sound. The Ticos will often chuckle when I use these words.


Hi Mullet,

These people that chuckle at your usage of perfectly valid phrases and words, are just showing their immaturity, sad to say. I could understand if they chuckled at a word that had a connotation of a dirty word in their country, but this is not the case. 

These people would probably chuckle at an Argentinian speaking Spanish with "vos", or a Spaniard speaking with "vosotros."

"Bolígrafo" is still in common usage. "Espejuelos" might be a bit old, and yet, many people still wear that kind of rimless glasses called spectacles.

Don't let them get you goat, speak the way you like.

P.S. You don't meet to many fishermen these days. How's fishing?

Saludos.


----------



## kim63

Muchas gracías, Harmattan. 

Zumac & Mullet - I used the phrase on two Guatemalans and a Mexican. The people I was talking to are very happy, giggly people anyway, so maybe they weren't giggling at that particular phrase after all. I was worried I was saying it wrong and they didn't want to tell me (although I would always want to be corrected). 

Thanks for your input - it is much appreciated!


----------



## zumac

kim63 said:


> Muchas gracías, Harmattan.
> 
> Zumac & Mullet - I used the phrase on two Guatemalans and a Mexican. The people I was talking to are very happy, giggly people anyway, so maybe they weren't giggling at that particular phrase after all. I was worried I was saying it wrong and they didn't want to tell me (although I would always want to be corrected).
> 
> Thanks for your input - it is much appreciated!


Kim,
You're welcome.

A little joke.
Two guys in a bar were arguing about the pronunciation of Hawaii.
One guy said "Havaii."
The second guy said "hawoii."
They turned to another guy at the bar and asked him to settle the argument. To which he said "Ha*v*aii."
They said "thank you",
and this other guy responded "You're *v*elcome."

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

It just occurred me that all over this thread the phrase *"No hay de qué"* has an accent on the word "que".

Why? My understanding is that the word "que" is only accented when it involves a question.

Do you guys agree that it should not have an accent in the manner being used for this thread?

Saludos.


----------



## MeL 07

MeL 07 said:


> I don´t think this can sound as something obscene... In Argentina we use it as well as "no hay *por qué porqué*"... It is the same (de nada, no hay por quéporqué). Maybe you can try with that one....
> 
> It really means you are telling the other person that you don´t need a "thank you", there is not a reason (por quéporqué)... But it is polite in my country...


 
Well zumac, here I am trying to explain why *I think* it is "no hay de qu*é*".(I have no thoretical basis...)

As I´ve already said in Argentina we also use (or maybe I´m the only argentinian who uses it ) "No hay PORQUÉ"

*From RAE   porqué**. *(De _por qué_).


*            1. *m. coloq. Causa, razón o motivo

I´believe that this expression shows that there is not a *reason* for the gratitude, meaning that you did what you did just because you wanted to or you felt like doing it but you are not waiting for a "thank you". So when you use "de qué" instead of "porqué" I believe it must has an accent... I´m not an grammar expert so maybe I´m wrong, but my spell is usually very correct (in Spanish, not in English) and I just know I´ve always written it with an accent ...

I´m  not sure, it´s just an opinion... Does somebody know?

Please correct my mistakes!  MeL


----------



## Angel Mario

Respuestas habituales a "muchas gracias":
--> de nada
--> no hay de qué (agradecer)
--> no hay porqué (darlas)
--> muchas veces
--> las suyas
(...)
seguro que hay más


----------



## nervlos

"No hay de qué" is my prefer phrase. I'm from Spain and it isn't a usually phrase, it's more common "de nada", but it's very charming.

When you use it, you look an interesting person and polite.

I think "...de qué" has an accent because of it works as a "sustantivo"

Other phrase very charming when you are buying something in a shop and the seller says you "Gracias", It's answer "a tí". 

Sorry for my awful english.


----------



## zumac

nervlos said:


> "No hay de qué" is my prefer phrase. I'm from Spain and it isn't a usually phrase, it's more common "de nada", but it's very charming.
> 
> When you use it, you look an interesting person and polite.
> 
> I think "...de qué" has an accent because of it works as a "sustantivo"
> 
> Other phrase very charming when you are buying something in a shop and the seller says you "Gracias", It's answer "a tí".
> 
> Sorry for my awful english.


I hate to belabor the issue, but:

"de qué" has an accent because it asks a question, i.e, "for what?"

"no hay de que", on the otherhand, is an affirmative statement, i.e., "there is nothing to thank", and therefore, should not have an accent, in my humble opinion.

Saludos.


----------



## Missionaries

I agree with Mel_07 on the use of the accent. I believe it must have an accent because it has to do with the reason for giving thanks. "Que" without accent has another meaning.


----------



## rocstar

Ok..Hi everybody !
Maybe some oy you don't know the existence of one of the dictionaries that helps us to know when to write an accent or when not to do it. This dictionary is called 
-Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas-. I will quote it in one of its parts:

*b)** no hay de qué.* Fórmula con que se contesta a las expresiones de gratitud: _«_—_¡Y gracias por todo! _—_¡No hay de qué!» _(VqzFigueroa _Taberna_ [Esp. 1994]).

Rocstar.


----------



## nervlos

Well in Spanish there are four "porques" with very similar *phonetic but diffetent meanings.*: "Por qué", "Porque", "Porqué" y "Por que" 

People know perfecty Por qué and Porque, but the other aren't, because we don't writte too much, but it's taught in the primary school.

In "No hay de qué", as said "MeL 07": "de qué" in this context is the same that to say "Porqué".

*Porqué* es un sutantivo (_el_ _porqué_, es decir, _la causa_, _el motivo_);            siempre va precedido del artículo (_el_) o de otro determinante  (_su, este, otro.._.). Admite plural : los porqués. 
      Ejemplo: No explica nunca        el porqué de sus decisiones.

It isn't a question


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Zumac reminded me of a joke whose punch line is "no hay de qué":

  A- Profesor, me dijeron *de que* usted...
  B- El *dequeísmo* es un vicio muy extendido, que afea nuestro idioma.
  A- Gracias, profesor.
  B- No hay *de qué*.


----------



## Masood

kim63 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our Spanish teacher taught us this phrase is used sometimes in place of "de nada". I'm embarrased to say, though, when I've tried it out occasionally, it makes people chuckle...


Maybe they're just impressed that you're making an effort to speak Spanish.


----------



## zumac

rocstar said:


> Ok..Hi everybody !
> Maybe some oy you don't know the existence of one of the dictionaries that helps us to know when to write an accent or when not to do it. This dictionary is called
> -Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas-. I will quote it in one of its parts:
> 
> *b)** no hay de qué.* Fórmula con que se contesta a las expresiones de gratitud: _«_—_¡Y gracias por todo! _—_¡No hay de qué!» _(VqzFigueroa _Taberna_ [Esp. 1994]).
> 
> Rocstar.


Curious, but when I referenced the Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas via the RAE site on the Internet, for the phrase "no hay de qué", I got the following message:

Aviso

La palabra* no hay de qué *no está en el _DPD_

Maybe you have a personal updated version of the DPD.

Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

I find the expression "No hay de qué" a bit old-fashioned, maybe.


----------



## MeL 07

Kangy said:


> I find the expression "No hay de qué" a bit old-fashioned, maybe.


 
Me hacés sentir vieja!!!


----------



## Skindiver

Hi:

As a matter of fact the languague has evolved. By the time I was in high school it was "por nada" as "de nada" was not correct, don't remember exactly the explanation, but seems it has changed as I was "sure" it was  "no hay de/por que" with no accent, but DRAE. says different:

*



no ~ de qué.

1. loc. verb. No haber razón o motivo para algo, o carecer de dinero.
		
Click to expand...

 

... must be the evolution...


Regards*


----------



## Galianne

zumac said:


> I hate to belabor the issue, but:
> 
> "de qué" has an accent because it asks a question, i.e, "for what?"
> 
> "no hay de que", on the otherhand, is an affirmative statement, i.e., "there is nothing to thank", and therefore, should not have an accent, in my humble opinion.
> 
> Saludos.


 
*Que* también se acentúa cuando se usa en oraciones exclamativas


----------



## Dianette

Yo también quiero participar !! 

In my country (Ecuador) to thank we usually say:
Gracias 
que Dios le pague (pero generalmente son los más viejitos que dicen así) 

And we anser to the thanks with phrases like:

de nada
no hay de qué
por nada

Actually I find Spanish a very nice language too ... one of my favorite words is "alfombra" because it has a strange sound ... AL fom BRA ... you know ...


----------



## Fantasmagórico

zumac said:


> Curious, but when I referenced the Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas via the RAE site on the Internet, for the phrase "no hay de qué", I got the following message:
> 
> Aviso
> 
> La palabra* no hay de qué *no está en el _DPD_
> 
> Maybe you have a personal updated version of the DPD.
> 
> Saludos.



 You have to search not for the phrase "no hay de qué", but for the word "qué": http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=qu%E9
  Also, in my humble opinion, the graphic accent in this case does have a phonetic value (it is not just an ornament or just a sign meant to help distinguish between two different words, as is often the case in Spanish). I think the joke in my previous post (a pretty bad joke for sure) serves to illustrate this fact:

  -Me dijeron *de que* usted
  -No hay *de qué*

  "Que" in the first phrase sounds different than "qué" in the second. It's a very subtle difference, but I can perceive it clearly. The first sounds softer than the second, and I think there is also a difference in pitch. Anyway, this is just my opinion. The dictionary has the final word in this matter.
  Regards,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## Kangy

MeL 07 said:


> Me hacés sentir vieja!!!



Ay, perdón! 
Bueno... es sólo mi opinión 
Yo personalmente uso "De nada".
Puedo llegar a usar "No hay de qué" pero ya mi intención es chistosa en ese caso.


----------



## MeL 07

Fantasmagórico said:


> -Me dijeron *de que* usted
> -No hay *de qué*
> 
> "Que" in the first phrase sounds different than "qué" in the second. It's a very subtle difference, but I can perceive it clearly. The first sounds softer than the second, and I think there is also a difference in pitch. Anyway, this is just my opinion. The dictionary has the final word in this matter.
> Regards,
> Fantasmagórico.



Tenés razón Fantasmagórico!!! Hace días que vengo siguiendo esta discusión y no entiendo cómo no lo vi antes... 

Claro que suena diferente! No es lo mismo " Me olvidé *de que* tenía que devolverte la llamada " que "No hay *de qué*" . Es como si esos 2 monosílabos se usasen como una sola palabra y sin el acento suena como si esa única palabra fuera grave y al poner el acento se convierte en aguda.

Sorry English natives, I don´t have time for a translation rigth now... If someone here wants to translate what I´ve just written, feel free to do it (but I don´t know if it is worthy).

Saludos! Cheers!

MeL


----------



## MeL 07

Kangy said:


> Ay, perdón!
> Bueno... es sólo mi opinión
> Yo personalmente uso "De nada".
> Puedo llegar a usar "No hay de qué" pero ya mi intención es chistosa en ese caso.


 
Te entiendo, lo mío era una broma! 

Bye!

MeL


----------



## lforestier

I use "No hay de que" or "De nada" interchangebly. My 5 year old recently said "Gracias" for a breakfast that was being served and the server answered "De que" which I assume is a shortened form. My son replied "¡Por el desayuno!" since he thought they didn't know what he was thanking them for.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

lforestier said:


> I use "No hay de que" or "De nada" interchangebly. My 5 year old recently said "Gracias" for a breakfast that was being served and the server answered "De que" which I assume is a shortened form. My son replied "¡Por el desayuno!" since he thought they didn't know what he was thanking them for.



 I think your 5 year old knows better than the server. That was a very strange reply.


----------



## nervlos

Dianette said:


> Actually I find Spanish a very nice language too ... one of my favorite words is "alfombra" because it has a strange sound ... AL fom BRA ... you know ...



Claro que puede sonarte rato, porque es una de la 4000 palabras que el Español tomó del Árabe. (ajedrez, álgebra, alcohol, almohada, asesino, alcaide, café, ojalá, zanahoria, etc)


----------



## zumac

Fantasmagórico said:


> You have to search not for the phrase "no hay de qué", but for the word "qué": http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=qu%E9
> ......
> 
> Regards,
> Fantasmagórico.


 
Thanks for pointing out how to search for the phrase.

Pity that it doesn't give any reason why it has an accent.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

lforestier said:


> I use "No hay de que" or "De nada" interchangebly. My 5 year old recently said "Gracias" for a breakfast that was being served and the server answered "De que" which I assume is a shortened form. My son replied "¡Por el desayuno!" since he thought they didn't know what he was thanking them for.


Your son is very smart for a 5 year old. You should be proud of him.
Cute story.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

Friends,

I hope it's not too late to apologize for my error in a previous post where I stated that "no hay de qué" should not have an accent. I was applying my own logic with a lack of experience to the issue. Sorry.

Last night, I consulted my sister-in-law who has a doctorate in Spanish linguistics, and is very active in this field, as well as being in close contact with the Real Academia Española. She immediately informed me that the subject phrase does indeed have an accent on the word "qué." When I asked why, she said the "qué" in this phrase is a pronoun, and as such, requires an accent. She also said that she would provide me additional information by email.

Regards..... Zumac


----------



## fenixpollo

Harmattan said:


> En este caso, mejor un simple "muy amable". La frase "Usted es muy amable" suena a extranjero (en todo caso, un español diría "Es usted muy amable").





nervlos said:


> "No hay de qué" is my prefer phrase. I'm from Spain and it isn't a usually phrase, it's more common "de nada", but it's very charming.
> 
> When you use it, you look an interesting person and polite.





Kangy said:


> I find the expression "No hay de qué" a bit old-fashioned, maybe.


 If you take these comments together, you might find the answer to the question, "why do people chuckle at me"? Maybe to them it sounds cute (not silly or humorous, mind you) that a foreigner would use a phrase that it so proper-sounding, and possibly old-fashioned, to their ears.


----------



## mandy_gabi

Other common answer in venezuela is "A la orden"


----------



## Dianette

PEOPLE !! 

I know why you must put "qué" in the prhase "no hay de qué" !! 

TA TA TA TAAAAAAAAN !! 

Because when someone says "¡Gracias!", you answer "¡No hay de qué!  

Don't we have to write qué if it is an exclamation phrase? 

Well ... just my opinion ... 

And thanks ! I didn't know that those words were borrowed from the Arabs !!! I like learning with you !  

YOU ARE GREAT !


----------

